
Microsoft Flight Simulator Announced – E3 2019 - 2a0c40
https://m.ign.com/articles/2019/06/09/microsoft-flight-simulator-announced-e3-2019
======
detaro
bigger discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20142089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20142089)

